# The glorious 270,000 mile photos.



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2008)

This is my car, the aptly named "Grace". She is an old car but, despite the hard times, she has pulled through and continues to be my fav. car of all of my cars owned.

Tis a Sentra GXE from the year of 1995. 13th b-day for the car this month.









This is half of Grace's face, a lot of chipped paint and a TON of dents and dings. The previous owner, for lack of better words, was large and very uncaring of her vehicle.









This is my interior, There you see the Pilot pedals, I have the pedals (BOLTED not bracketed to the arms), Also my 200sx gauges, Along with the Fidanza short shifter with an NRG (real carbon) shift knob.









Here is a closer shot of the 200sx gauges, and yes, that is carbon fiber vinyl on the surrounding. I did'nt want to have the gaudy 5" tach on my dash, its pointless in my my car.









This is the center of the dash, nothing flashy. You can see my NRG (real carbon) shift knob, my Dual head-unit... its cheap but gets the job done.









And lastly here is a shot of my Magna-Flow axle-back, i want to build my own exhaust b/c all the bolt-on cat-backs i've seen are a ridiculous 2.5", i only want a 2" set-up. I need money first though.

Well there is my car, its old, cold but it sure is a beast when it comes to racing civic's and integra's. Long story.... maybe some other time.

Let me know what you think, praise and critisizm are one in the same.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

what happened to the hood ? and what part of texas ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2008)

*idk*



Divo25 said:


> what happened to the hood ? and what part of texas ?


Well the previous owner said, "Something fell off the back of a flat-bed truck, i just kept the insurance money.":lame: They did'nt want to fix it so i bought the car for $700 with 170k on it, not a bad deal if you ask me.

I live in Houston, I bought the car when I was living in dallas.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2008)

And lastly here is a shot of my Magna-Flow axle-back, i want to build my own exhaust b/c all the bolt-on cat-backs i've seen are a ridiculous 2.5", i only want a 2" set-up. I need money first though.











My old photo of this was deleted, so here it is once again.


----------

